# Proxy et Galère



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2000)

Bonjour,

Utilisateur Mac depuis toujours ( ou presque ! ), j'ai une petite question à vous soumettre.

Ma société a installé un serveur Proxy sur notre réseau. Depuis je cherche une solution pour pouvoir continuer à me connecter aux différents services de l'internet.

J'utilise Outlook 5 et IE 5 qui possèdent des préférences incluant la notion de proxy. Cela fonctionne mais Sherlock, Mise à jour automatique, Appleworks 6, hotline, Caracho, PowerMail n'ont pas de réglages spécifiques à ce problème.

Connaissez-vous une solution globale permettant de parammètrer une fois pour toute mon accès à travers ce fameux Proxy ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## szamcha (20 Mai 2000)

&gt;J'utilise Outlook 5 et IE 5 qui possèdent &gt;des préférences incluant la notion de proxy. Cela fonctionne mais Sherlock, Mise à jour automatique, Appleworks 6, hotline, Caracho, PowerMail n'ont pas de réglages spécifiques à ce problème.
Pour regler les proxy , il  faut lancer le tableau de bord internet. puis, dans le menu edition choisir le Mode utilisateur. cliquer sur "avancé". Ensuite dans la fenêtre de configuration, on peut cliquer sur l'onglet avancée, choisir l'option proxy et là régler le proxy (nom et port) pour chacun des accès possibles (http, ftp, gopher etc). Toutefois si le proxy -bloque certains protocoles (genre ftp) tu ne pourras pas passer outre (il sert dans ce cas de firewall). Pour Sherlock, et miseàjour ça marchera. pour Appleworks6 et hotline, macster ICQ, ça marchera pas. les autres je sais pas.

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## bengilli (25 Mai 2000)

Votre réseau est un T1 je suppose...
dans ce cas les proxys ne sont plus nécessaires, pour aucunes opérations sur le web... Les proxys ont étés abandonnés par  FAI de connexions par le cable... Cependant si c'est  ta société qui a installé ce proxy, et que la manoeuvre par le Tableau de Bord "Gestionnaire de configuration" échoue, il n'y a pas de solutions, Hotline, Appleworks, et les apps récentes ne sont pas conçues pour fonctionner avec un proxys...
J'ai eu ces problêmes avec le Câble, mais si un proxy t'es imposé, je pense que celui-ci se comporte comme un Firewall.

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

